# Plant help...



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

I am trying to keep from adding broms to this 20H Vert tanks and looking for plant to add into the space marked on the picture. Anyone have any ideas you would like to share  I am drawing a blank on what to add... and have been for a few days now. lol


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Any epiphytic begonia (Rex type begonia) or Pepperomia would do well there.

You could actually cut off a leaf or two of the Watermelon Pepperomia (with a sharp knife at a 45 degree angle on the stem) and make a small slice in the coco panel and insert the stem into it. It will grow epiphytically from there. 

Same thing with a begonia leaf.

s


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Pleurothallis rowleei or Pleurothallis allerii. Great bloomer and prolific grower in frog terrariums.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I agree with Scott. Some pepperomia would be great. I had a nice clump of cuttings that took off and rooted quickly that look awsome. Also black jungle sells the Microsorum thailandicum. Its a really neat epiphytic fern with long almost waxy leaves/fronds that I think would look really good there. Check out there site.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

JWerner said:


> Pleurothallis rowleei or Pleurothallis allerii. Great bloomer and prolific grower in frog terrariums.


Yep, I vote for the orchids. And thanks for the species John. You may have saved getting an email from me asking for recommendations.


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

Out of curiousity, where did you get that pepermonia?


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

ocidium twinkle is a favorite miniature orchid of mine...does great in humidity.

-Mike


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Oncidium Twinkle is a nice small hybrid that I have not tried in a terrarium. Pleuro grobyii and Pleuro scurrula also have done very well for me. The rowleei however has grown especially fast with nice pendant purple flowers. Lepenthes calodictyon is great too, but wouldn't fill the red space in the picture.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Mathew, 
I got the plant at a local nursery. 

Any pics of the Pleurothallis rowleei Jon? 

Thanks for the help everyone. I may have to venture
into getting my first orchid for a tank this time around.


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Ben,

There are a couple color types, but it seems a dark purple is most common. I don't have any pictures on hand, but you can probably see some pics at http://www.orchidspecies.com 

Jon Werner


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Ben,

I just checked the orchidspecies site and the pic isn't that great. I found another one at http://www.woodstreamorchids.com/pleurorow1.html It is a good pic! Check it out. Grows like a weed in the terrariums.

Jon Werner


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Jon - you've got to stop this.

Just stop!

Like I *need* another obsession.

s :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Keep it up Jon.I know he will break soon,LOL.
I have a P.niveoglobula I bought out to NWFF and it is doing great so there is another one.
Mark


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

I got a Pleurothallis allerii from Jon at NWFF. It is thriving in with my amazonicus. It regularly blooms. However, it seems that isopods find the flowers to their liking!

John R.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow, that second picture is nice....I will have to try that one


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

My suggestion would be a pendant Rhipsalis or a Lycopodium.


----------

